
Neuroscientist found there are 7 factors that can help you change anyone's mind - wolfgke
https://www.businessinsider.de/how-to-be-more-persuasive-according-to-neuroscience-2018-10
======
doctorless
I actually gave a talk about automating influence on social media with what
effectively amounted to chatbots, as a part of the 2016 election. Many of
these factors were used, but also a few other interesting elements this
article didn’t mention:

1\. Geographic locales have linguistic norms that silently help in-group
association. Adjusting rhetoric to these terms make people more pliable.

2\. Context-aware sentiment is more impactful than general sentiment analysis.
Someone may not have been a Trump supporter, but they didn’t like Hillary.
This became another fulcrum.

3\. Social leaders had the biggest impact, but social leaders can be made.
This was leveraging a thought experiment conducted by DARPA, published in a
paper titled, “Containment Control for a Social Network with State-Dependent
Connectivity“
([https://arxiv.org/pdf/1402.5644.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1402.5644.pdf))

These and a few other factors lead to my prediction of polling trajectories
delivering a win for Trump in 2016 (the lecture was in August).

~~~
jerglingu
Is your talk online anywhere? I'm in the middle of LikeWar and it's the first
I've really dug into mass influence/propaganda. It's infinitely interesting

~~~
doctorless
It is, but the sound is _bad_:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iIIemMC4hrk](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iIIemMC4hrk)

